# Contest: hide and seek v. Holiday Style



## Jason

Lets play some hide and seek for a prize - agan!

The following image is embedded in several places in the forum. It can be anywhere in our site. All you have to do is find one of them. So start looking around the site. You may discover some old content that you forgot about, or just never read. No, it is not my avatar. If you find one and do not want the prize, then do not post.

Suggestions:

1. Searching for the graphic via the search function will not work
2. Googleing for the graphic name will not help.
3. Hints to graphic will be given about every few days until all are found


The first person to find they key will get first choice of prizes, second gets second choice and so on..

Prizes:

1. 2.5"-3.5" HDD Adapter kit
2. CAT5 Cable Tester
3. ata100/133 IDE cable, neon glow
4. 8 contact RJ-45 modular telephone plug grimping tool
5. psp deluxe kit: car charger psp multi-disc case, psp carrying case, psp game face, psp analog stick
6. Cool Master Dream III AMD Duron up to 1.8GHz athlong XP up to 3200+ fan
7. X-Box remote control
8. cordless wrist strap
9. mini usb optical mouse
10. Tremon USB PC Joypad
11. PS2 retractable cable gamepad
12. Thrustmaster Powerhandles travel pack for Gameboy Color
13. Playstation 2 Video game system organizer & travel case


People outside the United States may participate if they are willing to chip in for shipping.


----------



## JohnthePilot

I found one in the rules. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

I've found another, but I won't say where this time. :grin:


----------



## Jason

JohnthePilot said:


> I found one in the rules. :grin:


PM me with what you want and address.


----------



## Clark76

Found one here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/speed.php?20899147


----------



## Jason

Good job. These are going pretty quick this time around. Still waiting for John to tell me what he wants, but go ahead and send me what you want and your address.


----------



## speedster123

its in the member list under "Jason"

:wink:


----------



## JohnthePilot

As that's his avatar, I don't think that counts. :grin:


----------



## speedster123

but.....


----------



## JohnthePilot

I've found the third now.







Again, I won't say where. You had that one well hidden Jason. :grin:


----------



## elf

I never even know these are going on until john has already found them all.
edit: Unless this is it http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------



## JohnthePilot

I've already declared the one in Rules and Clark76 found the one in the Speed Test, but there's still one more and I'm not going to spoil it and say where it is. :grin:


----------



## elf

Perhaps at the bottom of his blog post here?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/blogs/2-jason/18-10-signs-you-need-break-gaming.html


----------



## JohnthePilot

Well done. In that case there are more than three as there were last time, 'cos I found another one elsewhere.

EDIT: Are you going to tell us how many, Jason?


----------



## v-six

there could be one in the referrals page, but when i go to quick links>referrals i get an error message


----------



## elf

Yea I get that error message also...and the price compare link in the Site Map does not work either. Maybe he's hiding it in there!


----------



## Jason

elf said:


> Perhaps at the bottom of his blog post here?
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/blogs/2-jason/18-10-signs-you-need-break-gaming.html


Good job. PM prize and address.

There are two more.


----------



## speedster123

but i took hours and hours and days searching the members list, and at 3 am.. i finally found the image :4-clap:, ..and with my blood shot eyes i posted my findings, only to get shot down by John, :4-guns:

its almost as if i found a lottery ticket with a number smudged and was refused payment. :mblah:

and to think we were just about ready to celebrate *FESTIVIOUS**
*:sigh:

I throw down the challenge flag [NFL]

I want a review.

:grin:


----------



## Jason

FESTIVIOUS is currently offline. Perhaps some a female geek can bring it back?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Has everyone given up? :grin: 
Is it time for some clues Jason? I'm dying to reveal the location of the other two but I don't want another prize so I'll keep metaphorically biting my tongue.


----------



## carsey

you can always give the answer to me then Jason can send yours and my prize together :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Worth a try Chris. :grin: You'll have to do what I did; go through every forum systematically.


----------



## ashumann12

What exactly is a REFERAL, I have one but the referals link is dead?


----------



## JohnthePilot

I'm not sure, but there isn't one in there. :laugh:


----------



## ashumann12

Ok. Just wondering. I'm still waiting in Dallas to get loaded and was nosing around TSF looking.


----------



## JohnthePilot

You'll just have to be systematic. There's only a few thousand posts to go through. :laugh:


----------



## ashumann12

Yea just a few, 1,203,643 give or take. :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Can't you be more accurate?


----------



## carsey

Can you, John?


----------



## Jason

There was clues hidden in my last post. One of them was _offline_


----------



## Jason

BTW I know what you all look like and you need to clean.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Why don't you give them a tip Jason? :laugh:


----------



## grumpygit

If they can't find them now there is something wrong.:grin:


----------



## carsey

http://www.techsupportforum.com/154546-post34.html

That it??


----------



## JohnthePilot

I guess so, but I'm not sure any more 'cos I've found two others as well. I wonder if someone else has been planting them.


----------



## carsey

What prizes are still available??


----------



## JohnthePilot

I don't know what others have picked but I asked for the wrist strap.


----------



## Clark76

carsey said:


> What prizes are still available??


I asked for the mouse.


----------



## carsey

Im tempted by the processors (item 6) for my Socket A machine :laugh:

Thats if my piccy hasnt been found.


----------



## elf

Yea I was asking about the HSF, mine is the old stock fan, but I don't know if the one listed will fit a Socket A processor.

edit: on second look, it should :1angel:


----------



## Jason

I do not think the last one has been found. So here is a tip. 12. 


Ha, just kidding, that number can change at anytime. Along with another number that you would get if you multiplied 12 by 193.5. So enough of that. Lets just keep this place a shining place for all, or I will set a bat on you.


----------



## Jason

taken prizes:
cordless wrist strap
mini usb optical mouse

Possible taken
cool master fan


----------



## carsey

Was mine found Jason??


----------



## Jason

Yes, you get a prize.


----------



## carsey

Woo...

Who has provisionally taken item number 6??


----------



## JohnthePilot

Has someone been planting false ones 'cos I know of two more?


----------



## elf

carsey said:


> Woo...
> 
> Who has provisionally taken item number 6??


me


----------



## Done_Fishin

I am assuming that there is still at least one other to be found .. any chance that when an avatar or icon is found it could be replaced with a similar that has an X through it or be marked so that the same icon isn't quoted more than once .. saves time for the hunters

Thanks


----------



## ashumann12

Ok, I have been looking forever. I did however find smilies in posts such as this one : http://www.techsupportforum.com/1186955-post1.html

Whats up with that?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: I've seen that a few times in the logs as well. I think the log just happens to have the combination to create that smilie :4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin

Did anyone find the one at the bottom of the Rules page ???

Ok ignore that .. Just re-read ansd seen that JTP got it at the start ..


----------



## oddball2910

is there still one missing?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Yes. :grin:


----------



## Guest

FOUND IT!!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/help-keep-our-forum-clean-35158.html

Its in the first post!! Please say I got it :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Well done. :grin:


----------



## oddball2910

awwwww... Congrats techpro.


----------



## JohnthePilot

oddball2910 said:


> awwwww... Congrats techpro.


Jason gave enough hints.


----------



## oddball2910

well nowwwww when i go back and read his comments it's obvious..


----------



## JohnthePilot

Isn't hindsight a wonderful thing?

EDIT: I've also found another one here. Is this a fraud Jason?


----------



## oddball2910

wonderfully depressing :tongue:


----------



## Guest

So what do I do now..? :grin: Sorry, I was just browsing for a thread and something hit me in my head :smile: Do I PM Jason or wait for him??


----------



## oddball2910

Jason said:


> PM me with what you want and address.





Jason said:


> Good job. These are going pretty quick this time around. Still waiting for John to tell me what he wants, but go ahead and send me what you want and your address.


I would assume to pm him.. :4-dontkno


----------



## Guest

Hm, but I don't want to look desperate :grin:


----------



## oddball2910

it appears as if jason has shown up. (its as if he has radar senses :06


----------



## Guest

OR maybe he's subscribed to the thread :wink::grin:


----------



## Jason

techpro5238 said:


> FOUND IT!!
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/help-keep-our-forum-clean-35158.html
> 
> Its in the first post!! Please say I got it :grin:


Great job. Go ahead an PM with your address and prize.


To all.
I will be putting together the shipments this week and hopefully getting them out on Saturday. Please make sure I have your address.


----------



## carsey

What prizes are left??

Can we have a updated list please???


----------



## dw3llz

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/gafield.jpg

does that count


----------



## Guest

I don't think so :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

dw3llz said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/gafield.jpg
> 
> does that count


Definitely not. That's just the link to the image that's been posted. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12

Was that the last one?


----------



## Guest

I believe so


----------



## oddball2910

They have all been found... no more holiday hide and seek :sad:


----------



## dw3llz

dont care. i found it. i want a cookie shipped directly to 700 Pennsylvania Ave Washington DC


----------



## JohnthePilot

That being the case, can someone explain why there is one here. http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Tips/29.html


----------



## ashumann12

700? or 1600?


----------



## ashumann12

Hmm? Who has the authorization level to add IMG to posts and articles?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Only Mods and above.

EDIT: In fact only a small subset of those have the ability.


----------



## ashumann12

10-4 Just curious, did not know the diff. levels of privileges for the respective ranks. I just know I can't.


----------



## oddball2910

maybe i spoke too soon when i said they were all found... 


but i thought someone said they were..



if not, i claim http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Tips/29.html :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

That's the link I just gave Oddball.


----------



## oddball2910

i know :smile: but you already won :tongue: so if that is one that was still left.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

oddball .. Are you Greek ??? or a descendant ??? :laugh:


----------



## oddball2910

If only...


----------



## Done_Fishin

You'd better go visit the TSF Health Team if you think that being Greek is better than your current nationality (I must admit though that the young ladies are rather eye catching .. until they have caught their man!)
.. who knows? they, the TSF Doctors & Surgery, could probably make you look Greek too .. rumour has it that they are really good with the knives :laugh:


----------



## oddball2910

err.. Last time i went to TSF security i lost my legs...(don't tell them i'm still hiding) i think i'm good :grin:


----------



## Jason

All prizes have been won, and was sent out last week. If you have not received it by the end of the month please PM me.


----------



## oddball2910

aww, party pooper. :tongue:


----------



## carsey

I still didnt ask for any prize, mainly due to not knowing what prizes were left.

Ill take the Heatsink/fan if its still there. :wink:


----------



## carsey

Whats still left?? since i still need my prize?


----------



## carsey

Found another here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/help-keep-our-forum-clean-35158.html


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

techpro5238 said:


> FOUND IT!!
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/help-keep-our-forum-clean-35158.html
> 
> Its in the first post!! Please say I got it :grin:


:grin:


----------



## Guest

Hehehe :grin:


----------

